# Hymer S750 back door



## desmond (May 14, 2014)

I bought an S750 Hymer motor home 12 months ago. Beautifully maintained,mercedes engine with v.low mileage. Recovered interior etc. Big problem with big back door which came off when one of my sons opened it. Struts gone and rubberised "hinge" perished. Have tried and tried to find someone who can help. Any ideas, please 

site helper note - post moved to Hymer forum, specific to that make


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

My first port of call would be Chris at http://www.premiermotorhomesltd.com.

Mike


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Are you looking just to buy the strut and fit it yourself or do you want a repairer? We are talking about a garage/locker door I take it

If it is just the strut, I think I read on another post that somebody bought their struts at B+Q or Halfords. 

You would need a matching pair, but as long as they are long enough to raise the door high enough to get underneath it should not matter if they are longer as long as there is space inside when they are folded(compressed)

Geoff


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Desmond,

If you would be kind enough to post photos of the parts you require and a photo to show their location on your motorhome that will help other members assist. If you can then PM me your Hymer Serial Number or VIN then I will be able to interrogate the Hymer parts system and post details of the parts you require.

The gas struts can be supplied by www.sgs-engineering.co.uk if required.

Regards,
Chris


----------

